# Fasting didn't help leaky gas



## lone_wolf777 (Dec 20, 2017)

Went to a funeral a while ago and tried fasting for a couple days beforehand. I only drank water. Digestively speaking, I felt fully evacuated and clean the entire time. Yet, sure enough my signature fart smell became apparent to everyone around me. Even I caught a few whiffs.

At this point, I'm pretty much out of ideas.


----------



## CutandPaste (Aug 16, 2019)

I can totally relate to that. There are days when it seems that food does play a role in this and then there are days when it seems like it will appear no matter what. Foodmap does give some relief for me but it is far from stating that I can depend on this diet. Also who has the time to always prepare these meals so detailed and it ain't cheap either. 
Fasting wasn't the answer for me as well


----------



## clearsky001 (Feb 18, 2020)

fasting can make the smell worse, especially in the short term. Theoretically fasting could help you smell better but that would be after your body has cleansed itself of all the bad stuff which could take weeks. Also if you dont address the underlying issue it could come back. have you tried exercising to strengthen your pelvic floor muscles for improved continence?

You are not really suppose to do long fasts without doctors supervision.


----------



## masonmartin (Jun 24, 2020)

Hey, what I have read leaking gas is normal, and smelly gas is caused by the bacteria in our gut, and starving the bacteria do not solves the problem, I just went through a couple of site which claims to provide the fart pills you can check - flatuscents.com and pilulepet.com for more info.


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

masonmartin said:


> Hey, what I have read leaking gas is normal, and smelly gas is caused by the bacteria in our gut, and starving the bacteria do not solves the problem, I just went through a couple of site which claims to provide the fart pills you can check - flatuscents.com and pilulepet.com for more info.


Has anyone tried these fart pills? Sounds kind of like snake oil to me.


----------



## LittleSteps (Nov 23, 2017)

Fasting won't help because some foods ferment in your gut and may take months to completely get evecuated. Try low-fodmap diet(for a few months at least) and exercise religiously and it will get better while we all wait for an official treatment.


----------



## LifeLongIssues (5 mo ago)

Fasting has not stopped my gas but it has taught me to have the the will power to allow my gut to empty out enough that I can introduce introduce simple meals and begin to figure out what my trigger foods are.

Also fasting is one of the tools that I have gained over the years that has helped me improve my gut health and my health in general.

If I am going to go to this extreme for an event and I want to pass as little gas as possible, I will do a salt water flush the day before.

I learned this technique from doing the Master Cleanse in the past, but you can research this anywhere.

Warm 32 oz of water and add 2 heaping teaspoons of un-iodized sea salt and mix until the salt has fully mixed into the water.

You need to do this on a completely empty stomach, I do it first thing in the morning after fasting all night and have no place to be for several hours.

They say you need to drink all of the "mix", but trust me it is not easy to drink 32oz of salt water on an empty stomach. It has worked for me only drinking half that amount. 

MAKE SURE YOU DO NOT HAVE TO LEAVE THE HOUSE FOR AT LEAST A COUPLE OF HOURS.

Within an hour more-or-less, the salt water will come rushing out of you along with a lot of waste matter.

Once it has all come out and you have had a shower, you will feel so much better.

If it does not work, you may need to adjust the amount of salt you add to the water. Heaping tea spoons is what works best for my body. 

I do this also if I get really backed-up from traveling and eating bad food.


----------



## John Sennit (5 mo ago)

I tried fasting for over 30 hours and I experienced diarrhoea during this period. I also tried jogging for exercise but I kept experiencing leakage/incontinence as I jogged. The odour smelt worse during my fasting and exercise periods. I don't do it anymore.


----------



## LifeLongIssues (5 mo ago)

Thanks John, I wonder if your body had the opportunity to release some toxic waste during that period. Maybe giving a rest from the usual habitual eating during that period allowed some release. Usually you feel worse when doing these things because the body begins to push everything out and you feel the effects. 
If you had pushed past the 30 hour period eventually the diarrhea would stop as the bowels emptied and the real healing would begin.


----------



## LifeLongIssues (5 mo ago)

Lone_Wolf

It seems that anytime I was sure that there was not going to be a "Issue" with gas......

sure enough there it is!

For me personally, no matter what I have done to prepare for an event where I will be around people, Nerves always get the best of me and my gut instantly my gut begins to produce gas!

It has me questioning what I must have done to others in a past life!


----------

